# Help with caldia reel please.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey all, today I got my new caldia 2500 reel, from Japan, for < $180. Great price, but all manuals are in Japanese.
Now, I have a fair idea how to use a reel, so no real biggie, but:
1)-Reel came with a small pack of parts. One stainless washer and 3 nylon shims. From the diagrams, the washer fits between the drag knob and the top of the reel. I'm wondering if this is an optional piecs, as it was not preinstalled. I have put it on to try, and it seems to make the drag considerably heavier. (Haven't tried tightening the drag up all that much without the washer - is it only for fishing heavy lines/drag???)
2)-The shims: In the user manual these are pictured along with diagrams of poorly spooled and correctly spooled reel. I think they go between the spool and the rotor to adjust the "height" of the spool in relation to the line roller, and guess they are not needed unless line is bunched up towards the lit (top) of the spool?
3)-Reel is left hand wind. I really am more comfortable with right hand wind. Been fishing that way for 40 years... Usually swapping the side of the handle is simple. Not today... The end cap on the right hand side is very tight. I can't budge it, even with pliers covered with a rag to stop damage. Didn't go too hard, don't want to break anything. I have however seen plenty of pics of these reels with right hand wind. What am I doing wrong? NB. I tried to unscrew end-cap by twisting anticlockwise, opposite the direction the handle would be wound to retrieve line. Do I just need to eat my wheaties? Are these reels either lhw or rhw, but not changeable?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

1 - I'm guessing you're correct.
2 - correct.
3 - on daiwa reels the cap is attached to a bolt which goes right through the reel and into the handle to secure it. If it's that hard to budge you may be risking damage to the reel by removing it. Either learn to reel left handed (took me about a month to get comfortable) or get a professional to do it. That way they're responsible!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

On some reels, the cap unscrews. On others, the handle unscrews and the cap just comes off after the handle is removed.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks scater.
Might remove the washer - it's going on a trout / bream rod, won't be fishing for snapper and kings with it.
Don't really want to start pulling it to bits to change the handle.
Have been trying to teach myself to wind left handed lately, just to see if I prefer it (obviously I don't prefer it as I aren't comfortable with it yet, but early days).
You say that you taught yourself to wind left handed, has it improved your fishing? How? The only time I've wished I was comfortable winding left handed was when jigging for kings. My arm felt like it was going to drop off after only 20-30 minutes!

Bretto, tried it with the handle on, tried it with the handle off. No joy.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

spork said:


> Bretto, tried it with the handle on, tried it with the handle off. No joy.


That sucks mate. At least the JDM reels are rigged the "right" way out of the box. ;-)


----------



## robbob (Apr 16, 2012)

You can definitely change the handles on the Caldia (I have one) however it can be really hard to get that dammed cap off. The Caldia has a screw in handle so it is just a plastic cap you are trying to remove not a bolt.

When I get home after work I will let you know if its clockwise or anti clockwise and you will just have to use some elbow grease. It is a reel 4 reel so will be the same direction as the certate, exist, steez etc.

When you do get the cap off you need to change the handle and the little black rubber thing over as well.

Also I always left hand wind (Dad taught me that way) means I never have to change hands after casting as my right hand is always on the rod. Only really comes in handy when fishing hardbodies upstream for trout when you need to start winding fast.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks mate. I figured it is a plastic cap, so really worried I'll crush it using pliers or similar.
I might just HAVE to learn to wind left handed.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I have on a very rare occasion. fishing for bass and barra, had the lure hit as soon as it lands so I can appreciate the benefit of not having to change hands after casting. Additionally I'm definitely more dexterous with my right hand so I like controlling the tip of the rod and as such the lure with it. Winding is a fairly crude motor skill so the left is fine for that. I'm at the stage now where it's so automatic, picking up a right handed spin reel feels decidedly wrong. I suggest making the effort - I'm glad I did.


----------



## robbob (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright you need to screw the cap clockwise. Had a look in my box to see what the metal washer is and I didn't get one so cant help you there.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks mate.
Still needed a spanner to shift it! But knowing I was turning it the right direction gave me confidence to put some muscle into it and get it loosened off.


----------



## Thumper (Jul 22, 2010)

yep, you're right, small plastic washers are shims to move the spool slightly forwards or backwards to change the way line is wrapped onto the spool. Should be pretty good out of the box but if the line is excessively tapered on the spool you can add or remove the washers until it lays flat. You'll get wind knots/birds nests if you have too much line bunched up against the lip of the spool.


----------



## norevo (Jun 4, 2013)

I had the same prob with my Caldia 2000 totally destroyed the cap ,no biggy $10 From daiwa


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I put up a post earlier I got from daiwa, just use blue tack to remove plastic cap, never pliers.


----------



## breambob (May 17, 2010)

I have a caldia one of the silver ones 2012 model I think. To change the handle hold the rotor or engage the anti reverse switch with one hand and wind the reeling handle backwards with the other. The handle should screw out of the socket releasing pressure on the plastic cap on the opposite side.

Also +1 for non dominant hand reeling. Dominant hand imparts action and fights fish.


----------

